# Where is the best spot in virginia beach to surf fish



## thebayfish24

the fish i am looking to catch are speck, drum, striper, cobia flounder


----------



## fishinswede

There isn't any!


----------



## richardbb85

lmao


----------



## fishinswede

Well, I guess my attempt at psychology didn't work. I thought maybe if I put an outrageous reply someone who knows the area well might actually answer. I'm no expert on Virginia Beach, but I've vacationed there several times and I often go to the section of the beach closest to where I'm staying, and even though I'm a saltwater novice, I've still caught fish. You have a lot of choices, but I'd suggest you go to the bait and tackle store at the Rudee Inlet Marina and talk to them. Personally, I like to fish Rudee Inlet, and judging by the number of others there, so do a lot of people. I've caught flounder there, and I've seen others catch spot and stripers there. I've also fished at the bay bridge tunnel and caught fish there. 

Good luck.


----------



## HStew

just choose a likely spot after reading the beach and wear yourself out. One of my favorite sayings (from "Pinky" Lewis, Beaufort n.c.) is "give up or give out?"


----------



## AbuMike

fishinswede said:


> There isn't any!


No, you gave the right answer....


----------



## KConrad

I would go the VA section of this board and just do some research (in fact that's what I'm doing, and have done for a couple months now.) 

I know, it would be SO much easier if someone would just tell you where to go...and well you might get someone telling you 'where to go', but there won't be any fish there But look, the locals have spent many hours on the water to find productive spots... many have spots they don't want known to the public.. some spots are know to a few (dozen) people who are "in the know" but not to the masses... so asking "where to fish" isn't going to be too productive if you DO get some specific answers.

The problem is the idiots who just surf these forums looking for "hot spots" that are mentioned... next thing you know there are 50 people in YOUR special spot This is true anywhere you fish but seemingly more so for sea angler and still more so for those of us who fish the already crowded beaches that are slowly being taken by vacationers, sun bathers, surfers and the like. So who want's one more obstacle taking over their spots.

This is a very long winded way of saying you need to do two things... 
1) establish your self in a community, here is a great place to start.. these guys can tell you some of the better bait and tackle shops to go pick up some cheap items and strike up a conversation with the staff and other customers.. which will start to establish you in your local community and you can find out some productive spots there. 

2) do some leg work on your own... search the forums, (try looking for the prefix (_surf report_ on posts in the VA forum. Search for words like "beach" and "surf" in all threads... search for a specific species you want to catch... even if a post is a couple years old.. the spot just might be one of those places where only a few people in the know are aware of. 
Pick some beaches and walk around looking for other fishermen and strike up a conversation..... pretend your a detective and just put some time in... you might find some info others here don't know and would make for a great exchange for some more tips.... 

When your new to an area, like I am... it's difficult to get started, but with surprising little effort on your behalf you can get the proverbial ball a rolling and once others see your doing your part and contributing to the info pool... you'll be surprised and how easy the pertinent information will come flowing in. 

If you do the above, I'm sure you'll hear about some standard places like Chixs Beach (chicks) Dam Neck, Buckroe and a few places like CBBT. All a good place to start


----------



## J_Lannon

thebayfish24 said:


> the fish i am looking to catch are speck, drum, striper, cobia flounder



Too late or early for Speck's. ..... for the coastal ones anyways.

Drum are normally in the back waters this time of year. (Lesner Bridge area)(flag pole) errrrr ....... 757. They are always some to be had there.

There are some resident Stripers around. Normally in currents/Structure.

Cobia are normally deeper in the Bay, or along sandbridge. Also just a smidge early for them. Water temp isnt quite there yet for them to be in numbers.

Cant say about Flounder, I seem to catch them in the weirdest places. They are in..........but seem to be smallish this year.

PM me...........and I can direct you to the good areas for drum. Do you have a boat or a kayak?


----------



## J_Lannon

*Ps:*

I forgot to mention.......................I can direct you towards "puppy drum".

They are slot fish, and you must understand the regs. for them.

The large reds are in force in late summer off the beach. And are catch & release.


----------



## Newsjeff

Bbnwr


----------



## KConrad

Newsjeff said:


> Bbnwr


*B*ack

*B*ay

*N*ational 

*W*ildlife

*R*eserve

Become familiar with acronyms....


----------



## Sandcrab

I like to fish Chix's Beach at night - and I don't even live in VA! (At least not anymore)...

Sandcrab


----------



## HuskyMD

Sandcrab,
Are you trying to get in trouble. You might lose your clearance if you keep talking about fishing for chicks on the beach at night in a public forum. Hey, next time you go do this, can you bring me along?


----------



## SkunkApe

HuskyMD said:


> Sandcrab,
> Are you trying to get in trouble. You might lose your clearance if you keep talking about fishing for chicks on the beach at night in a public forum. Hey, next time you go do this, can you bring me along?


I'm here. I call the shots down @ this spot. He's welcome.  J/K Come on down, the Chick's are thick & I'll show you the ropes re: little cuts and slews. 

Skunk


----------



## treydunn48

I just realized you spelled where as wear sorry its one of my pet peeves i took a editing class for a while.


----------



## Reeko

Hey, whats up? I just got around to sigining up to a forum, I've been fishing in VA beach for over 12 years. I'm willing to share some good info...


----------



## papamoose43

Just getting started here in the forum, trying to get more into surf fishing and looking for the same info. Got 3 boys at home (9, 6, 4) that love to go out, would like to show em that Daddy can catch em bout as good as grandpa and without the boat (could prove diffcult)...any help is appreciated.


----------



## Pond Pounder

Papamoose, just take your boys to any of the local piers and try out some blood worms (not too much now, maybe about 1/3-1/4 of a worm. Those suckers are expensive!) to catch some spot / croaker. If you think they're patient enough for lures, I've been doing well lately on the Berkeley Gulp mullet/pogey in pearl/glow with a red jighead. Throw out as far as you can and reel sloooow. Be ready for a flounder to suck it up!


----------

